# May 30th, 2010 Gesto GameGetter/Cancer Fund Raiser 3D Shoot



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Well, unfortunately the weather decided to work against us and the number of shooters was very low. Kent County Bow Hunters also gave us 50% of all money brought in through the canteen sales today and I would like to thank Ginelle for cooking all day and helping support this. However, we are going to extend it and run the shoot tomorrow as well and hopefully pick up a few more.
> 
> I'd like to thank Sean, Bob and Jerome for traveling down and helping support the cause. Was nice to see you guys there.
> 
> ...


First I would like to say it is a pleasure talking with Terry & Ginelle about how we can be apart of this and many good things in the future. Clubs working together to promote and grow this sport back to the numbers we saw in the late 90's and early 2000 years. Thanks also to Fiona and Sean for the information on the feild shoots as we have to support all forms of archery target shooting.

As Terry stated $5.00 from each adult entry and profit from sales of food and soft drinks will be donated to Cancer Research. This May shoot is our Memorial shoot. It was to be done in the name of many of our past archers who have passed in honour of their contribution to the sport and the support they gave to the clubs. Fitting that we can help as a few of these great people have been lost to this disease.

So my hope is we can set another record for the Gesto turnout this year. 60 shooters at the last shoot and it was our best to date during my term as Chair of the Club. 

We will have hot food, soft drinks at good prices and as usual bottled water is free.

Hope to see all our good friends and supporters there and if possible bring someone New who has not tried 3D.

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Remember folks, one week from today!! Hope to see everyone there! :thumbs_up


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

I'll be there if I can remember how to get there


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

I will be there if I can find a ride


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

FarmerPaul said:


> I will be there if I can find a ride


 Sounds to me like finding the ride isn't your problem Farmer, it's your ride remembering to pick you up.......


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Mary Ann & I will be there for sure, but I'll have to follow Gerome!! LOL!:teeth:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Weather is shaping up to be a nice day (fingers crossed). The club just got a couple of new targets in. Our goal is to have a 40 target shoot within the next two shoots. With no price increase.........................you do not hear that much these days:mg:.

We only do this with your support, and we thank you for that support.

Burgers, sausages and soft drinks are back on the menu!

Bob


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

The shoot is on , the course is ready , weather will be great . Hope to see everyone that can make . BRING your BOOTS and BUG SPRAY  Remember $5. from all adult shooting fees will be given to support to find the cure for breast cancer . Please come out and support a worthy cause .


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Pretty mucky is it Jerome? I wouldn't have thought boots would be needed, but I was sure the bug spray would be. See you first thing in the morning


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd like to thank Bob and Jerome from Gesto GameGetters for their generosity today. We would have liked to seen more shooters out but we had a total of 37 for the day. Between shooters and food, Gesto donated $307.00 towards the Cancer fundraiser and we really enjoyed spending the day with these guys.

Thank you very much from both my wife and I. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

we were glad to spend the day with you and Michelle , hopefully we can do more inter-club things together .


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Terry and Michelle, we are very happy we could help and thank you to the shooters that came out to donate to the cause. 

Very hot day and we have to take a look at what we can do about the vampire bugs for the next shoot..................talked to Sean about it and we will try to implement those ideas for the next shoot.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's some pics of this weekend at Gesto with archers helping to make a difference! Gesto and the shooters that came out donated a little over $300 towards the Cancer fundraiser and Sean McKenty was the winner of the raffle prize!


----------

